# Probleme beifind method (window)



## sound (3. Dez 2016)

Hallo User,
ich möchte eine Suchfunktion mit Hervorhebung des Suchergebnis in einem HTML Dokument.
Allerdings möchte ich die Eingabe Maske oben stehen haben und den Text darunter.
Leider funktioniert das nicht. Hier mal der Quelltext damit ihr seht was ich meine:

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
<title>Untitled Document</title>
</head>
<head>
    <script type="text/javascript">
        function FindNext () {
            var str = document.getElementById ("findInput").value;
            if (str == "") {
                alert ("Please enter some text to search!");
                return;
            }
          
            if (window.find) {        // Firefox, Google Chrome, Safari
                var found = window.find (str);
                if (!found) {
                    alert ("The following text was not found:\n" + str);
                }
            }
            else {
                alert ("Your browser does not support this example!");
            }
        }
    </script>
</head>
<body>
    <div>LaLa, Lala, laLa , lala, lalala, tralala, some other text</div>
    <br />
    <input type="text" id="findInput" value="lala" size="20" />
    <button onclick="FindNext ();">Find Next</button>
<body>
<div>diesen Text findet die Suche nicht </div>

</body>
</html>
```

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar ;-)

Gruß


----------



## Joose (5. Dez 2016)

Du befindest dich hier in einem Java Forum 
Java != JavaScript
Ich verschiebe den Thread mal in den entsprechenden Unterbereich, vielleicht kann dir trotzdem jemand helfen.


----------

